# Real Surround Sound for the Future



## carrbop1899 (Nov 9, 2007)

:huh:Hi,.I would like to say thanks for the replay.But i am still not clear on this yet.I need to know what would be the best in this price range for surround sound to come.For Blu-ray Cable & Sat .The Denon 5805 CI the (Emotiva Pro Theater Ser) or Yamaha Rx11.What is real surround sound? With all of what Denon is offering should this be the only one to look at or when it come to surround sound for what is being played in theaters ther are other unit's to consider.Please explain at what limit is adequate For today and years to come in surround sound .What would you suggest ?I Have An (Marantz 1200 B -Mid & Hi end ), (Phase Linear 700 B) for low end & A Denon AVR 3600 for surr & cen with (JBL L7 with sat's & center) .Sharp LC-52D92U with an (Panasonic- DMPBD30 Blu-Ray),Cable- HD And Sat.:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are standards set in the industry for example DTS has a specific standard and is decoded the same way no matter what receiver or processor you buy. The biggest difference is the D/A converters, BurrBrown makes several different levels of quality but there top of the line is rated as one of the best. THX certified receivers also are in a class of there own but does not always mean your getting the very best either.
Build quality is another factor and thats where the price comes into play. The Onkyo TX SR875 is said to be the best receiver available in the sub $1200 range as the build quality is amazing for the price and offers so much for the money in one package. The Yamaha RX z11 is in a totally different class but offers no better sound processing that some of the less expensive receivers do but has allot more power (personally its over priced and overkill)
Depending on how much you want to spend separates can be a better option, The Integra 9.8 is said to be one of the best but there are many others that fit the bill. Sunfire, Outlaw, Anthem and many others have some great options.


----------

